# Colnago Master Piu



## spanna

G'day all, this is my first post on RBR so please go easy on me.

I have the opportunity to purchase a Colnago (Master Piu) as per the attached photo. The owner (original) says he purchased the bicycle in 1990 and although it has been partly rebuilt with Dura-ace rear derailleur and sti shifters he has the original deraileur, record hub, 7 speed cluster, down tube shifters and aero brake levers which I sighted when I looked at the bike.

The brake calipers are the cobalto's with the original stones, slightly scuffed and dull but still in tact. 

Wheels are Mavic Open 4 CD

The frame was resprayed about 3 years ago and as you can see the decals were hand painted onto the frame so I don't know how original they are as is.

Any comments? Opinions on value?


----------



## paredown

Very sharp--a nice retro-modern look, I think. Decals are a bit basic--I can share some pics of Pius if you are interested...

Save the older bits in case you want to restore it later, and enjoy the heck out of it in its current form.

Cyclomondo (?) on eBay (he's in Oz) has 80s Master decals, but has not done the Piu. Look at item #300212722705. 

Yours should have the investment cast BB if it is indeed a 90s bike...

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## spanna

Thanks Dean,

I would love to see some pictures of Piu's, I can't seem to find many online.

Can you please elaborate on the investment cast BB?

I don't have much information on Colnago's and can't find anything specific online re the Piu's so all information would be much appreciated.

My plan is to save up for a restoration but again I don't have reference wrt paint schemes etc. The current owner has advised that it was a pink, green and white colour scheme, from memory the front was pink, then green in the middle and white seat tube etc. Does this colour scheme ring any bells?

cheers
Anthony


----------



## paredown

Anthony,

Investment cast BB looks like these pictures--you can see the Colnago printed clearly.


----------



## paredown

*Some master Piu frames...*

Here's the older style BB...

D


----------



## paredown

*A few frames...*

Enjoy.

If the PO said the frame had a multi paintjob, it maybe looked something like the last frame


----------



## paredown

*A couple more...*

Enjoy


----------



## paredown

Last but not least, look at the 1988 catalog at https://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/colnago-88/13.jpg

He's got the whole 1988 catalog for Colnago posted & heaps of other stuff too!


----------



## spanna

Thanks so much for the pics and info Dean!! I'll load some more detailed pictures of the bike soon.


----------



## drunken-will

Here's my Master Piu - let me know if you want any more photos.

Purchase it! They ride beautifully!


----------



## waterguy

Here is mine

View attachment 167786


----------



## mccoy

Colnago Master Piu' is a nice frame.
Here is mime~  


















Spec detail in https://velospace.org/node/20514


----------



## paredown

That's a sweet and subtle Decor paint job--very stylish.

I just sold my project Master Piu this past week--had no time to finish it, and needed the money for home repairs.

Bought a tile saw today--seems like an imperfect substitute...

D


----------



## spanna

Thanks for the posts and pics guys. I have taken delivery of the Piu and am now deciding whether I put the oldie parts back on and getting it as original as possible except for the paint or riding it as is until I do a full resto. Hopefully I'll save up to get the lugs chromed and have an original colour scheme respray.
I'll take some more (and better) pics and load them up soon.


----------



## spanna

Some more pics, as mentioned previously it is currently built with Dura Ace 9spd STI's and rear derailleur but I have all the original parts i.e. rear hub and cassette, rear derailleur, aero brake levers and down tube shifters, all C-record.


----------



## maym036

My new Master Piu
What you think of it? It has the old BB style.


----------



## paredown

It's a thing of beauty--in amazingly good shape.

I finally sold mine--unemployment and cash crunch led to a major divestment....


----------



## plussa

An another with 10x world champion decals:


----------



## Vientomas

Here is my old Master Piu. I sold the frame when I bought a C40. The Piu sure was a sweet ride - but I don't miss it thanks to the C40.


----------



## spanna

Well it's been a while since activity in this thread. I have returned the Piu to as original as possible and unfortunately will be listing the beauty for sale soon.

See more pics at
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/


----------

